# still life #7  (jars)



## mysteryscribe (Sep 11, 2006)

shot with cobbled stuido simi view.... 2x3 cut film


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 11, 2006)

not sure which one I will use for the poster... any opinions?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 11, 2006)

Too obvious???


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 11, 2006)

as a clock?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 11, 2006)

toilet paper?


----------



## PNA (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the last one best if you tone down the numerals of the wall clock.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 11, 2006)

If I go the clock route the blobs will be stick on patches probably gold. The quarts movement is easy to mount.


----------



## PNA (Sep 11, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> If I go the clock route the blobs will be stick on patches probably gold. The quarts movement is easy to mount.


 
Sounds like a winner......shoot it and share it.


----------

